# Kitchen Tip For Ya~~105 Band Opener



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

This is for Gals or Guys,,you know those Jelly Jars you buy at the store or in fact most small to med

jars that has been Vacuum Sealed by mfg.. if you have some 105 bands..wrap 1 around jar..1 around the lid..Grip the Jar..Grasp the lid & twist..Whola the you just opened the jar..I have not tried any thera band material yet..The 105 bands work so well..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

The rubber in 105s and 107s seems perfect for this job.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

That's why I save the rubber bands off of vegetables, works great


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good idea!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I would suggest that you thoroughly wash any 195, 107 bands before using on food containers. The talcum they use on them has a nasty, bitter taste. Otherwise, great idea!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> I would suggest that you thoroughly wash any 195, 107 bands before using on food containers. The talcum they use on them has a nasty, bitter taste. Otherwise, great idea!


Yes sir..the bands have been washed with hot water & dish soap..& hot water to rinse..Let air dry before using..

I like using the 105's just a wider grip..anyway for me..OM


----------

